# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Click quảng cáo ủng hộ diễn đàn!

## anhxco

Hi các bác!


Diễn đàn đã đi vào hoạt động hơn 1 năm, theo thông tin thì hình như bác admin vẫn tự thuê server và chưa có 1 nguồn thu nào để duy trì hoạt động cả ( theo tt lá cải cóp nhặt đc từ bác Nam và CKD), lâu lâu hình như có 1 vài mạnh thường quân bán đấu giá gì đấy rồi quyên góp( mà cũng lâu rồi e k thấy nữa). 
Thời gian gần đây diễn đàn bắt đầu đưa banner quảng cáo ( chắc từ google) lên web cũng được 1 thơi gian rồi. Lâu lâu e cũng click 1 cái cho nó vui, giờ tự dưng  lại tự hỏi không biết các bác có như e không!!?? :Confused: 
Thế là e mạn phép mở cái topic này vận động các bác member cũng như các " khách quý" có ghé ngang qua thì lâu lâu click vô quảng cáo 1 phát cho nó vui của vui nhà, có khi lại tìm đc thông tin hữu ít, mà không thì ít ra cũng góp 1 phần nhỏ giúp diễn đàn hoạt động.

PS: Đây là chia sẽ riêng tư, các bác có ném đá thì cứ ném em nhé, không liên quan đến ai đâu ạ.
 :Wink:

----------

anhcos, Gamo, nhatson, solero, Tuanlm, vanlam1102, writewin

----------


## Gamo

Ẹc... mới tám dóc với mấy cụ sáng nay về vụ click quảng cáo ủng hộ diễn đàn. Anh em click thì có chừng mực nhé

----------


## lekimhung

Cái quảng cáo thì nên để cho nó tự nhiên, mấy bác cứ click quá tay thì cuối tháng nó cho vào danh sách đen lúc đó admin khóc 1 mình luôn.

----------


## Diyodira

Tui còn nợ dđ hơn sáu trăm ngàn nè, post hỏi tk để chuyển mà khg thấy trả lời đâm ngại ngùng kg dám hỏi nữa.
Nếu dđ cho đặt panel QC thì hay nhỉ.
Thanks

----------


## CKD

Cái này là theo mô hình cộng tác viên với google. A/e mà click bừa vào vì mục tiêu ủng hộ là ý tốt. Nhưng là giúp hay hại thì chưa biết à. Theo mình biết thì google có cơ chế để có thể quản lý & đánh giá các cú click. Nếu nó phát hiện mình cố tình click thì sẽ đưa acc & domain vào blacklist thì khi đó còn khổ nữa. Mọi vấn đề với google khi đó sẽ khó khăn, cả page rank lẫn top google. Khi đó lợi thì ít mà hại thì nhiều đấy ạ. Sau bài viết này mà số click quảng cáo tăng đột biến thì ông AD khóc thầm cho xem.

Nên vấn đề này hãy thuận theo tự nhiên, các bác cũng có thể click nếu thật sự quan tâm đến nội dung quảng cáo. Nếu không quan tâm nội dung thì hãy lờ đi.

@đi vô đi ra..
Vụ ủng hộ bác liên hệ với bác Nam CNC thì sẽ biết được phải chuyển cho ai, cha ấy rành cha AD lắm.

----------


## anhxco

báo cáo e chỉ nhắn nhủ chút thôi ạ.
vài phút click phát thì k có vấn đề gì đâu, chỉ sợ là không nhớ mà click thui, hi`hi`.

----------


## CNC PRO

*Đầu tiên CNC PRO có lời cảm ơn đến sự quan tâm của các bạn đến diễn đàn.*

Về quảng cáo mình thống nhất với CKD là thuận theo tự nhiên và các bạn có thể click vào quảng cáo nếu các bạn thật sự quan tâm. Vì sao?
Mọi động thái của các bạn, Google đều theo dõi và biết được hết. Vì tất cả các trang có chèn quảng cáo.. cũng như các trang cộng tác google để quảng cáo đều có chèn script. Khi đó các thông tin này chắc chắn google có thể thống kê được:
- Các bạn mở trang khi nào?
- Xem 1 trang trong thời gian bao lâu
- Click vào những link nào.

Thông qua đó Go có thể thống kê, đánh giá chất lượng của các cú click vào QC bằng cách xem xét động thái & thời gian mà người dùng click vào QC, sau khi click vào QC thì có xem trang QC hay không (xen ở đây khác với việc mở trang), xem trong thời gian bao lâu, có click vào các liên kết trên trang QC hay không.. Từ đó quyết định là cú click đó có hợp lệ, phù hợp với chính sách của Go không. Nếu phát hiện các cú click giả mạo.. thì acc Adsense sẽ bị khoá, các domain web có liên quan sẽ được Go đưa bào blacklist. Nếu đã bị Go điểm mặt thì rất khó phục hồi uy tín với Go.
Ngay cả việc khuyến thích thành viên & khách click vào quảng cáo cũng đã vi phạm điều kiện với Go.

Nếu các cú click có chủ ý thật sự hiệu quả và an toàn cho tương lai của CNCProVN.com thì bản thân CNC PRO đã đăng bài vận động anh em góp gió thành bão. Nhưng CNC PRO chỉ âm thầm thêm quảng cáo mà không hề thông báo. Cũng vì sợ rằng anh em biết chuyện, muốn tốt cho diễn đàn, click tiếp sức, ủng hộ diễn đàn, nhưng vô tình sai với quy định cùa Go thì phiền hà về sau.
Trò cố ý qua mặt Go là lợi bất cập hại, lợi thì ít mà hiểm nguy cho tương lai của diễn đàn thì nhiều.

Chính thế CNC PRO muốn nhắc lại *các bạn có thể click vào quảng cáo nếu các bạn thật sự quan tâm đến nội dung, nếu không quan tâm đến nội dung quảng cáo, hãy lờ nó đi*.

Nếu các bạn thật sự có lòng với diễn đàn, hãy chia sẽ thật nhiều thông tin bổ ích lên diễn đàn. Đây mới chính là mục tiêu chính mà diễn đàn luôn hướng tới. Nếu diễn đàn có nhiều thông tin bổ ích, có nhiều người tìm xem, thì lo gì diễn đàn không thể tồn tại. Ngay cả việc chia sẽ các bài viết trên diễn đàn (đưa link diễn đàn) lên facebook cũng đã góp phần phát triển diễn đàn rồi nhưng ít thấy bạn nào chú ý và chia sẽ.

Về việc diễn đàn cho đặt quảng cáo cũng là một giải pháp hay. Nhưng hiện giờ theo thống kê.. diễn đàn ta trung bình mới đạt 900 lượt truy cập/ngày. Số lượt truy cập này còn quá ít để tạo sức hút đặt quản cáo.
CNC PRO cũng đã trao đổi nhiều và đề xuất phương án. Trong thời gian đến hết năm 2015, diễn đàn ta vẫn hoạt động trên nguồn kinh phí như lâu nay. Việc quan tâm và đóng góp của các bạn hảo tâm, của các bạn tham gia mua bán trên diễn đàn rất đáng trân trọng và hoàn toàn tự nguyện. Trong thời gian này diễn đàn vẫn chấp nhận đặt banner quảng cáo cho cá nhân hay doanh nghiệp, _nhưng mức phí thì chưa biết phải thu thế nào cho phải_, nên miễn phí với các thành viên có nhiều đóng góp cho diễn đàn trong thời gian qua.
Theo mục tiêu thì các khoản đóng góp và phí có thể thu.. sau khi trừ đi các khoản phí thường niên dành cho diễn đàn. Phần còn lại dự định chi vào các mục tiêu kích thích và hổ trợ nghiên cứu ứng dụng công nghệ. Nhất là hổ trợ tài chính, thiết bị, kiến thức giúp các bạn SV có điều kiện tốt hơn khi nghiên cứu, tiếp với công nghệ.

Việc này các bạn cũng tiện cho ý kiến luôn nhé.
Nếu có ý kiến khác về vấn đề này.. mong các bạn thẳn thắn trao đổi để diễn đàn ngày một tốt hơn.

----------

anhxco

----------

